# Ho Chi Minh Open and Ha Noi Open 2010



## Kevin Nguyen (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi everybody, my country or exactly my forum will hold the WCA Competition. We will hold in two places Ho Chi Minh City and Ha Noi City.
- Ho Chi Minh Open 2010 (August 7th-8th)
- Ha Noi Open 2010 (August 14th-15th)
We hope you will come and join us.
Visit http://rubikvn.org/WCA/ for more information.


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 23, 2010)

just cant wait


----------

